# Fun day!!!



## Celtic Hill Farm (Apr 4, 2009)

Well today we brought the Girls to our 4-H's Easter Egg Hunt for petting. We were walking them around and they got all kinds of attention. The loaded like pros and we were off. all and all the Egg hunt was fun! There was a reporter from the News Paper and they took photos of the girls and we might be in the newspaper!!! I'll keep y'all updated!

Our single tree still hasn't come in, so we had my grandfather the carpenter make us one for till our new one comes in...well i'll tell you, you could hitch a draft horse to it and it would not break...

Any way, when we got home we drove aura around for a while, we went in our neighbor's pasture and down some trails in the woods, and in the front yard...boy she is driving like a pro! Tomorrow we have drill-team with our 4-H and we are going to do a driving routine, so were bringing her tomorrow! Let's see what happens... i don't expect her to do anything wrong, she acts like she had been driving forever! I'll keep updating... ~Ian

Oh yea... OMG!

i can't belive some people.

(At the Easter egg hunt) The girls were in a pen we set up with fence panels and they were next to a fellow 4-H'ers pony and Cow...they were fine, the people be fore us bought them from a commercial petting zoo. any way so i was up with helping seting up and i walk back to check on them and there were two boys there and i couldn't belive what is saw they were PUNCHING Aura and then Leia put her he head down to eat some grass and they KICKED her in the head and i flipped out... i ripped them away from the fence and told them not to do that again...unfortunately there parent's weren't there. If there parent's _were_ and they were letting there kids do that i would probably killed some one. well the rest of the day the donkeys were attached to my hip. I led there everywhere, even when i was loading kids into the hay ride. they just stood there and people petted them....But i so couldn't believe that kids would do that, it makes me mad!


----------



## Kierstan (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness, i cant believe those little kids kicked and punched your little girls!! OH! I dont know what i would do if someone hurt my baby Donk! But its really cool that you could be in your newspaper, id love to read the article.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like you sure had a fun filled day. I'll tell you if those would of been my donkey someone was punching and kicking..I would of made it a point to not only tell the "kids" a thing or two, but I also would of taken them to someone in charge of the egg hunt and found out the name of the parents and called them as well. Kids like that should not be allowed around animals! Was this held at a fairgrounds?


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Apr 5, 2009)

It was at our "Field" in town. Like where we have Tenis courts, Baseball feild, and a Pavilion.


----------

